# Cooler Master Elite 430 Help with Fans!



## AndymanSE8

Hi,

I just got my Cooler Master Elite 430 delivered to me and like a dumb *** I just found out that it only comes with 1 intake fan.. Now I need help buying and setting up the fans. I know nothing about computer fans on setting the speed, intake and out take. So all the help will be greatly appreciated! 

Elite 430 Black - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply





















> Top: 120 mm fan x 2 (optional)
> Front: 120 mm blue LED fan x 1, 140 mm fan x 1 (optional)
> Rear: 80/90/120 mm fan x 1 (optional)
> Side: 120mm fan x 1 (optional)
> Bottom: 80/90/120 mm fan x 1 (optional)


How many fans should I buy? I'm looking at the Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 CPU Cooler as it's cheap and is quiet.










Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 CPU Cooler: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Thanks,
Andy.


----------



## gcavan

As a general rule, place intake fans on the front and bottom; exhaust fans at the rear and top. Side fans may be placed in either orientation, depending on cooling needs. 

At minimum, you should have one fan on the upper rear and one at the lower front. Place your top/rear fan such that your CPU cooler will exhaust directly at it.

Total number of fans really depends on what other hardware you are installing. More fans do not always make your computer run cooler, but will make it louder.

PS: Try to set up your solution such that you are exhausting more air than your intake fans will pull in. This will set up a slight 'negative pressure' within your case and ensure good, constant, front to back air movement.

PPS: In your case, I would go with a pair of 12cm on the top and rear, and a 14cm on the lower front. Also, mount your power supply such that it is drawing air through the bottom and exhausting out the back.


----------



## AndymanSE8

At the moment, I have a micro ATX Biostar G31 M7-TE motherboard and I think I ran out of ports for the fan to plug into I'm not sure, but I'll be buying a ASUS P7P55D-E LX soon.


----------



## AndymanSE8

Do you think with my current motherboard I can connect more fans? If not I'll wait and buy the motherboard and fans together.


----------



## gcavan

Looks like you have the CPU fan header plus one 3-pin for system fans.


----------



## Wrench97

How is the CPU heatsink/fan set up, is it the stock Intel unit or a tower heat sink, if a tower does the fan blow front to back or bottom to top?

You could add a fan controller panel to the front of the case to control more fans.
Here's an example of a 4 channel controller> Newegg.com - Scythe KQ01-BK-3.5 "KAZE Q" Fan Controller


----------



## AndymanSE8

It's a stock Intel heatsink/fan. Hmm.. there's no point on buying this if I'm going to get a new motherboard in a couple of months time?


----------



## Wrench97

True, unless you want/need more control over the fans then the motherboard will provide.

To decide how many and where to install fans, first decide what and how you are going to mount the CPU fan, if it's a tower type for example and you mount it front to back(common Intel setup) then you'll want a rear fan to exhaust out the back of the case, front fan to draw air into the case and across the hard drive(s), possibly 1 side fan to draw in and no top fans. If you were to mount the cpu heatsink blowing bottom to top, then a top fan to exhaust, side fan between the video card and CPU heatsink to draw air in as well as a front fan drawing it blowing across the hard drive(s), no rear fan.
The PSU and video card(depending on card selected) will draw air from inside the case and exhaust out the rear.


----------



## rgsalinger

Any fan you want to install can just tap into any 12 volt connector that the PS has and will work fine, you just don't get the MB to control the speed. I guess at some point your power supply will run out of puff but for the time being just use on of you 12 volt connectors.


----------



## AndymanSE8

My PSU will die after connecting too many fans?


----------



## Johnny1982

In most cases when buying a case fan you usually get a 3/4-pin to MOLEX connector included and that you plug into a spare Molex connector from your PSU. If you plan on getting a Fan controller make sure your fans support speed control. I had cheaper fans in my case, bought a Fan controller and the controller didn't control the fan's speed and I wasted a bit of money on the thing.

PS: Sometimes a side fan can actually make airflow and cooling worse by disrupting the airflow path. General rule of thumb is front intake - rear exhaust.


----------



## rgsalinger

Sorry if you misinterpreted my attempt at humor. I don't think that you'll hurt your power supply the point was that you don't need to rely on MB connectors particularly if you don't need fan speed control. You can also buy fans that have a little switch that controls the speed if you look around for one.


----------



## koki555

hello! i want to ask something related with Cooler Master Elite 430!I bought this case with my new computer! and i saw in manual from site that front cooler has diode and light! but from my case there is no such as light and front cooler does not work! can you tell me should it work or what to do! thanks all of you! greetings!


----------



## Johnny1982

It's either faulty or you haven't got it connected. It should be connected to either the SYS_Fan header on the motherboard on via a 3-pin to Molex connector to the PSU.


----------



## rgsalinger

The front cooler and blue diode are optional. If you have it then all you should have to do is connect it to a 12v molex - the exact type depends upon what the fan cable looks like. Since the case has a slot, you can just buy one, take the front off and fit it without TOO much trouble.
Rgrds-Ross


----------



## koki555

Yes i saw that i have cooler in front which doesn't work ! now i need to connect it to motherboard?


----------



## rgsalinger

Just do what Johnny1982 told you. there has to be a cable in the case somwhere with three or four pins. It may, as he said, connect to the MB (looks like the cpu fan connector) or it may be a bigger connector that takes any 12 connector (like the ones used to connect IDE drives). Couldn't tell from the docs but it must have one or the other.


----------



## koki555

Thanks friends i will try now and we will see!


----------



## koki555

There is problem if i open the case, my guarantee will expire! 



i want to ask one more question! can something get wrong if that cooler doesn't work? Also if someone can comment for my configuration:
Intel CPU 2400 3.10 GHZ 6MB 
motherboard: ASUS P8H61-M LE
DDR3 4GB KIT 1333MHz
1 T HDD
AMD HD6850 1GB DDR5
Power supply :CHIEFTEC 500W CTG-500-80P
Thanks!!!!!
ray:


----------



## Johnny1982

koki555 said:


> There is problem if i open the case, my guarantee will expire!
> 
> 
> 
> i want to ask one more question! can something get wrong if that cooler doesn't work? Also if someone can comment for my configuration:
> Intel CPU 2400 3.10 GHZ 6MB
> motherboard: ASUS P8H61-M LE
> DDR3 4GB KIT 1333MHz
> 1 T HDD
> AMD HD6850 1GB DDR5
> Power supply :CHIEFTEC 500W CTG-500-80P
> Thanks!!!!!
> ray:


That sucks about the guarantee, that's why I build my own rig. Take it to them and ask them to connect it for you. You should've ditched the rubbish Chieftec PSU and gone for a 80+ certified 650w or higher PSU like XFX, Corsair (VX, HX, TX, AX) or Seasonic. 500w is not enough for a HD6850 and other components.


----------



## koki555

Ok it means that i should connect my front cooler? by the way i have 3 years guarantee so if something get wrong i will change supply!


----------



## koki555

Ok it means that i must connect my front cooler? tomorrow i will call them and tell about this problem by the way i have 3 years guarantee! so if something get wrong i will change it to 650W so thanks man about information! i will write you tomorrow again because i need help  Greetings!


----------

